# Today's mooch in the rain



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

With it being drizzly I thought I would get out for an hour as I've found the pigeons sit tighter. Dropped this fatty with an M-8 hexnut, single 25mm theraband and my polymorph scorpion catty


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice clean shot, man!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Looks like he was dead before he hit the ground.

wll


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Youre right pal. Dropped like a stone


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good shoot bud!!! my current setup...25mm singles and m8 hexnuts, easy draw and fast enough


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job on that!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting..I have yet to try M 8 for ammo...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shooting and what a damage that hexnut left

-Slingshot Shooter


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Niiice, dude. Nice shooter too I never rated camo on a catty but out in the field it looks great.


----------



## omanico (May 29, 2015)

Nice kill with a nice catty!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice all the way around. What a caty. I tried hex nuts, 1/4" hole...worked fine...didn't "sail' much, went pretty straight but not quite as straight as round stock slugs or sphericals. My hexs were normal thickness to diameter ratio...I think a thicker hex would have done better. Thick hexs here at least in monkeyland are non existant, hence my experiments with sawed off steel slugs 10x10mm and 10diam x 11 long. Both work equally well.

Congrats on a fine supper entre.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice slinshot!


----------

